# Route Manager needed- Bloomington/Champaign-Urbana area



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking for a route manager to oversee Champaign-Urbana and Bloomington-Normal routes.

This is a seasonal employment position, paid weekly (Not cash)

For more information, please email [email protected]


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Email sent...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto.....


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

x3.........


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

What's Up Brant, how was your year?


----------

